

Premium prices for GPL software: The curious case of commercial Wordpress themes - bengtan
http://bengtan.com/node/1-charging-premium-for-gpl-and-wordpress-commercial-themes

======
qbproger
I think a huge point is being missed. If I bought a wordpress theme, I
wouldn't be inclined to resell it or give it away simply because I want my
site to look more unique.

